# 2012/2013 Season



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

Just thought we could get a discussion going about where people might be over the next season, how long you plan to be there for, and if there are any goals for the season?

I'll be spending my second (with hopefully many more to come) season in Whistler, BC. Was meant to be just a holiday that turned into a bit more :laugh: haha I would like to improve my riding in steeper more technical terrain and work on park, Would like to get a 3 off a L jump.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

most of my riding (as usual) will be in Michigan. have a 5-month old daughter right now but I am most likely going to get back out west for at least one trip, 4-6 days, probably UT but depending on weather could be just about anywhere. I am also trying to finagle my way in to a short road trip to Michigan's Upper Peninsula where there is a resort about 11 hrs drive from me that is supposed to be legendary, by Midwest standards. It's just so far away though and with the newborn at home I will probably have to postpone that trip again... it's been onmy list for several years just haven't been able to work it out yet.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Due to securing prime location that is ski in but walk out I'll be spending another glorious winter in Breckenridge mocking snow carnies, picking on Texans, and shredding the gnar.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Started riding about 20 years ago, never got a ton of days in, going for my 3rd good season in a row now, aiming for over 100 days at Loveland this year with the midweek pass. As of right now I can ride 5 days a week - don't work until 5 and it takes about 35 minutes to get from Loveland to Bergen Park for work.

Also planning to visit Monarch to burn some or all of the 3 free days, as well as a scouting trip during Silverton's unguided season (Dec) with at least one, hopefully two more from Jan-March.

Pray for snow.


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a winter house on Stratton Mountain so that is where i will be riding. I might take a drive over to Killington a couple of times though. i really want to work on my back 3's and learn a couple grabs


----------



## Crono139 (Jul 7, 2012)

3-4 days at Okemo in January
At least one day at Hunter in December (have a day pass to use)
Day trips to Camelback, Blue, etc.


----------



## Penzer (Oct 25, 2010)

-2 to 3 nights per week at Grouse Mountain 
-Weekends are Grouse, Cypress, Seymour, Whistler, Baker, Hemlock or Mount Washington
-2 weeks off in January, Kicking Horse and Revelstoke 
-2 weeks off in March, somewhere in the interior 

Thats my plan


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Most of my riding will be at Crystal Mt. in WA, with a week planned in Whistler and another week in SLC, or Tahoe.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll be mostly at Snoqualmie Pass, with some days at Crystal, Stevens, Baker, White Pass and possibly Hood thrown in for good measure.  Oh yeah, and pre-season at Mt. Rainier.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'll be in Breck 12-12/12-19 already booked. Might try to finish my patrol training at Cresant this year, would have last year but it was a mud hole. Other then that my goals are to slide fast, have fun, and not die....or break anything.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Highlight of this season will be taking the entire month of March off work and going up every friggin' day.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

-Get my season pass at snowtrails like every year.
-Driving to killington in mid November to get my early season fix in for 2 days.
-going to Copper CO for 4 days in january with some family.
-Will probably take my yearly weekend trip to 7 springs PA for 3 days riding and 2 nights. Will probably make a day trip or two their also. This is my favorite place inside a 4 hour drive of me.
-Will probably make a few day trips to holiday valley or peak n peak NY.
-Hopefully making a weekend trip to snowshoe WV sometime also.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Looking forward to riding with my kids for another year. Not sure when it will be my last season to ride with them as soon they will rather ride with their friends and the oldest can now drive himself.

Plus riding/learning more park, it will be at our poor Midwest ice hill but its what we got so it's what I ride...


----------



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

Mammoth, all day, every day. As for goals- spend more time on Dual Snowboards, Led Snowboards, Sled Dogs and Snowlerblade Basketball.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Hood life.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Hokkaido for 6 weeks starting jan 20


----------



## abqmike37 (Nov 17, 2011)

Pretty much keeping an eye on condition in Tahoe, Colorado, Utah and New Mexico. Have about 100hrs of paid vacation to burn, some out of state travel in the work. I really want to put an effort to learn about park ridding and considering hitting Woodward at Copper for professional help.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

*Sunshine Village and Castle Mountain on Powder Days*

Got me a season's pass for Sunshine Village in Banff, Alberta. I will ride there 90% of the time. However, I will be using every meteorolgical chart and iPhone app known to man in order to determine when its going to dump at Castle Mountain in the Crowsnest Pass. If its snowing down there (2.5 hours south of Calgary) I will be there because there is nothing like a powder day at Castle with my bud TorpedoVega.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Local SoCal resorts, er parks. SLC, Mammoth, Maybe Hood or Seattle Area


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

As far as trips, planning on heading back up to Stowe... If I stay for a week. Probably going to hit Stowe for a few days then head to Killington. Looking to go out West, maybe Whistler. Other than that, long weekends to PA to the spots around there and for the day trips, just headed to the local Whitetail and Liberty.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

*Brighton and Breckenridge*

Brighton, Utah, whenever I can break away from work and travel there this winter. Freeload off of my cousin in Cottonwood Heights . Feb 9-16 at Breck/Keystone/Abay.


----------



## MikeIn248 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm in the Detroit area, and most of my local riding will be at Mt. Holly. My older son (turned 6 this summer) is switching to snowboard this year. (He was on skis that past two seasons.) And we're planning to put my younger son (turns 4 this winter) on skis and see how that goes.

I'm hoping for two "big trips" this season. One will likely be Sugarbush, VT, between Christmas and New Year's (yeah, I know...). The other will be the first week of April when my older son has spring break -- that will be Vermont again, depending on conditions, or maybe, just maybe, somewhere in Colorado. There might be a few long weekend trips to Nubs Nob (MI), Bristol (NY), or Seven Springs (PA).


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Bought my epic local pass not to long ago and looking for houses in Breck to rent so if all goes well you can find me shredding with the infamous angry snowboarder this winter and hopefully some of the summer. Put an application in to be a freestyle coach at woodward at copper as well so just waiting for a response from them.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Stuck at Baker but plan on hitting the arm, hemi, table & etc...perhaps I won't bail for a short trip to whistler.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

EPIC Pass. Only got 15 or 16 days in last season, hoping to get 25+ this year. 

My group is looking for a condo / house to rent for the season so we don't have to deal with the damn i70 traffic every weekend.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

I've got the snowboard bug, and its bad. In the past I had only gone once a year for a day or two, and only on 4 different occasions. After my first couple times on the mountain I recognized snowboarding as one of the most pure & enjoyable things I've ever done. Last season I started the my first day of the season with an accident that put me out for the whole season. I've been crazy eager to go back ever since. I've just bought my first setup, which includes a helmet this season  I plan to spend the 1st and 3rd weekends of each month in Big Bear (Socal) and make up for lost time and then some. 

I want to work my way up to either pipe or park, and I hope to be reasonably comfortable in one by the end of the season.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Woke up to about 2" of fresh snow outside (it'll probably all melt by this afternoon, but its still snow). It was 83 degrees out just 2 days ago. 

I'm ready for snow.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I picked up a pass to a ton of resorts in my state this season so I'll be riding our "big" resorts on multiple long weekends a month and stray Fridays and the commuter hills during the week when I can after work.

Gas will be my only expense. I'm stoked.

I'm also looking to get out to Lake Louise in late December pending my wife getting her green card before then. I've been in the mountains in the summer in Banff but that was before I began riding.


Goals:


Improve switch riding
Grabs on the kickers instead of my current straight airs
Perfect my boardslides and add a few more tricks to my boxes (50/50'd last season and almost have boardslide dialed in)
Tamedog
50mph barrier (currently at 46mph top speed)


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

Riding in southern-mid Idaho with a January trip planned to Jackson Hole.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

david_z said:


> It's just so far away though and with the newborn at home I will probably have to postpone that trip again... it's been onmy list for several years just haven't been able to work it out yet.


What happened to that plan of yours, it sounded perfect.

You should just decide to do it and stop thinking about the distance. Once you get it done you'll be glad you did.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> What happened to that plan of yours, it sounded perfect.
> 
> You should just decide to do it and stop thinking about the distance. Once you get it done you'll be glad you did.


I think it is going to work this year as long as the weather is good. Wife, baby, and grandma are going to FL for 5 days in January. I'm willing to make that drive but the weather's gotta be favorable.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

david_z said:


> I think it is going to work this year as long as the weather is good. Wife, baby, and grandma are going to FL for 5 days in January. I'm willing to make that drive but the weather's gotta be favorable.


My personal opinion is that you just go for it that week. Plan for it and if you get up there and they didn't get pow then knock out some UP resorts like the Porkies or something just to notch those on the bed post.

That way you're not stressing it. Either you get to slay Boho of you get to pop someone else's cherry.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

We got our seasons at Brighton(Big Cottonwood Canyon SLC) again this year but the girlfriend is getting a job at Solitude instead of going back to Snowbird(she hated it there) so we hope to both have passes at Brighton and Solitude giving us access to all the terrain between the resorts and more options on weekends, solitude is also normally less busy than Brighton and I'm in love with their sidecountry and mostly deserted runs........also it will make sharing ONE vehicle and both of us working\playing in the same canyon MUCH MUCH easier.

My goal this year to safely explore every inch of inbounds and side\back country of Big Cottonwood canyon and shred the gnar with Snowvols and company as we'll be living like gnar trolls in his basement bedroom 

Really want to learn how to get better at filming(and editing) so we can have an epic video to remember when the seasons done.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> My personal opinion is that you just go for it that week. Plan for it and if you get up there and they didn't get pow then knock out some UP resorts like the Porkies or something just to notch those on the bed post.
> 
> That way you're not stressing it. Either you get to slay Boho of you get to pop someone else's cherry.


Yeah Mike & I are tossing that idea around too since we could legitimately hit Marquette Mountain en route to Brule, Norway and Blackjack. I think all 4 of those are on the Gold Card list, too.


----------

